# a Little Bit of Progress



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I am continually amazed at the volume of work everyone does AND manages to post online all the time... The amount of energy you all put forth is pretty amazing. Here is my small bit-0-due-diligence.

To that end - this year is year two for "The Haunt with No Name" - actually - it has about 8 or 10 names - because I bought a handful of domains and can't decide! But thats another thread!

Getting back on track - here is this years progress in various states of undress...

We put the stuff out for one night only and begin working in August.

This year - we have built a Flying Crank Ghost and a Witch and Cauldron - so those have been time consuming. That and this years allotment of tombstones (I think I have "Dremel Wrist"). BUT - we are up to 20 tombstones (6 will be blank).

Down in the Lab:
http://www.fizzcreative.com/hween/mon1.jpg
(Frankenstein, Zombie, Witch, Dracula, FCG out of view, Frankenstein and Dracula both 7 feet tall)

http://www.fizzcreative.com/hween/stone1.jpg
(this years work - still needs touch ups - all will have handmade LED spots)

http://www.fizzcreative.com/hween/wall1.jpg
This wall will cover part of our porch - took son and I all of 30 minutes to paint - alot of fun)

I think that is it for the moment - so much to do still - so little time.

EWS


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job there! I agree, I am amazed at the amount of time things do take to complete.......but the reward is SCHWEEET!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You did a good job..


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, nice. I love your tombstone lettering.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, you have been busy! Can't wait to see the finished products.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

everything looks great. when you get caught up you want to finish my projects.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great Ed.

Glad to hear your getting done with stuff.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

The font is called Zombie Holocaust. It's one of those great fonts you can use for everything.

We were slamming downstairs yesterday - my 11 year old was in charge of painting gravestones - and I built his Dracula. He was really excited. Then the three kids (two younger daughters) went and handed out party invites - we are having a neighborhood kid party a week from Saturday.

Last night - tested fog machines and put out some lights.

Tonight - power wash the cauldron!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

You sound even busier than me, and I'm feeling the pressure with the countdown  I think it's great that your kids are involved in the projects.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looks great!
I think the wall paint came out great.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

The wall paint is this:
1 - a beige drop cloth dyed black (6 agitation cycles - 2 packs RIT Black)
2 - snapped horizontal brick lines.
3 - drew dividers
4 - painted with black paint

this was by far the most gratifying project. Took all of an hour (except for the dying)...

As for the kids - they love it. The 11 year old is helping plan everything and is old enough to help with a lot.


----------

